

How DNS works - kapsteur
https://howdns.works

======
vishaltelangre
\- Comic lover (inside me me): "Thrilling story. So sad that it ended in only
6 episodes."

\- Techie (inside me): "Oh boy, I can mouse-select the skewed, transformed
text in each block, how creator could have done this? Seems pretty tricky. Is
there any framework, or from scratch?! Head onto Github..."

